# a program to freeze a certain folder



## mg2008 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi, everybody
i work with an online games company and we have a problem with hacking programs as it misses with the game
this hacking programs depends on missing with the core files of the game which is located in a certain folder named ( ini ) for example there is a file name itemtype.dat which is our original file from the source ( the game ) these hacking programs change this file for an edited one but in the same name itemtype.dat so i wanted a program to freeze this folder ( ini ) and automatically deletes any changes made in the core files of the game in this folder, but here comes the problem we also between once and a while release patches to update the game which also edits in this folder to make this updates :4-dontkno anyone can help me with that or give me another idea the website which releases this hacks is removed can anyone help me plz :smile:​*
my e-mail is removed or just post the answer here


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Sorry, but you're not allowed to link to any hacking websites. I've also removed your email address as this can be an easy way to invite additional spam. 

As to your question, there's no real way of locking down files/folders in the manner that you're asking about. Anyone that has the proper level of access to their own computer can make just about any kind of changes that they want. 

However, you may wish to include a copy of the files contents within a DLL or one of your executables. Check the CRC/md5sum/etc of the file and if it doesn't match, either delete the file and copy over the stored backup copy or don't just fail to start with an error stating that the data file is corrupt. 

However, this will probably only work for as long as it takes for hackers to produce a hacked executable that doesn't check for this. And it also requires everyone else to upgrade, which the hackers may not do. Ultimately, Microsoft has been fighting this very battle for years and they've yet to win. Don't expect this to be easy.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

From what it sounds like, you're running some form of Windows. If it uses the NTFS filesystem, you could possibly play with permissions. I don't have much experience with permissions in Windows, since I mainly use Unix-like operating systems so I'm not sure how well NTFS permissions work.

What I'd look at is removing write permissions for everyone except the admin and running your programs as a non-admin user. You'll have to verify that doing those modifications would not cause problems for the program.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

The problem with that is, the default user account in XP is an admin level user. I'm pretty sure the same is true with Vista, but I don't have much experience with it. Regardless, this is easy to get around for someone that knows enough to do what he's trying to prevent.


----------

